# any good...



## Frankie Fan (Apr 3, 2007)

do you know any good websites that provide caresheets for beetles and millipedes, crayfish and hermit crabs, as i am considering one of these as a pet. thanks in advance.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2007)

Google is your friend. Found these in less than 30 seconds:

http://www.beetle-experience.com/care1l.htm

http://www.scserp.com/SCS_Care_Sheet_Hermit_Crab.htm

http://www.amazingherps.com/forum/invert-c...are-sheets.html


----------



## Frankie Fan (Apr 3, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Orin (Apr 4, 2007)

http://bugsdirectuk.com/books.html

Here's a place in the UK with various books on beetles (depending on the type you're wanting to keep) and a millipede husbandry book.


----------



## Ian (Apr 4, 2007)

I am sure you can get them cheaper than what Joe sells them for...


----------

